# Room #57



## Chiller (Jan 11, 2006)

This was inspired by Pursuer's thread. Behind Door #1
here>>>  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38989
  I set this shot up in my basement.  After putting a fog machine, and a white spotlight, behind the door, I left just enough room for the fog to escape.  Not quite what I was going for, cause I want more "rays" of light to appear from the door, but now that my house is filled with fog, I will try again tomorrow. And the voices behind the door are a little angry:lmao: :lmao: 

  Hey JonMikal..did you get a chance to try this?


----------



## minew_m (Jan 11, 2006)

That gives a great effect.  I would imagine with more rays showing it would look absolutely amazing!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 11, 2006)

you have a fog machine! that's cool.

And great picture, *very* mysterious. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Verbal (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, neat!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 11, 2006)

I like it :thumbup:
*more light more light*

I think more/brighter light would give it a little more scare factor.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Hey JonMikal..did you get a chance to try this?


 
i had it all setup tonight...outside in the garage. used the van headlights and had Linda and the kids breathing from the opposite side for the fog effect....it's 10 degrees, i thought it was a good idea. after 30 mins of trying i noticed my fog had disappeared. i went to check it out and found them frozen. oh well, i'll round up some neighborhood kids tomorrow and try again  

i love this man! i'm thinking you may have something better than the ray idea. be that as it may, what do you think about closing the door to approximately 1/4 - 1/2 inch, load the back side up with light and inject the fog on the camera side for the ray effect?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 11, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i had it all setup tonight...outside in the garage. used the van headlights and had Linda and the kids breathing from the opposite side for the fog effect....it's 10 degrees, i thought it was a good idea. after 30 mins of trying i noticed my fog had disappeared. i went to check it out and found them frozen. oh well, i'll round up some neighborhood kids tomorrow and try again
> 
> 
> > DANG JM! Did you defrost them at least??? LOL
> ...


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 11, 2006)

This is awesome!! Now that you guys have both tried it, I really want to! I don't have any cool doors tho. I will keep my eyes open in friends' houses and stuff. 

I agree, more light should do it, at least my brain thinks so. More light, looooong shutter, and then the fog wouldn't even be as necessary....although it makes it look ghosty and scary. Nice!!


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2006)

Excellent stuff. You'll have to do a silhouetted man in the doorway amidst the fog next!

Rob


----------



## M @ k o (Jan 12, 2006)

Rockin shot bud ! The ol' fog machine trick eh.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  I appreciate it. 
  woodsac.  I am going to try 2, 150 watt bulbs next time.  I only had a 100 watt in this shot.  
  JonMikal.  Gheesh.. I sure hope Linda and the kids are o.k.   It took about 45 minutes for the fog to clear out of my house.  I was kinda digging it after a while. 
  I was talking to my halloween bud, and he was saying that it might be hard to get the rays, cause there is not enough density in the fog.  Usually when using a fog machine outside, you would need a cooler to cool the fog, as it is so hot, and would rise fast.  I did this shot in my basement, and thought maybe the fog would not rise to fast.  He suggested putting something to create "shadows" in front of the light, which might help enhance the rays.  
  Soooo...back to the drawing board.   Looking forward to your shots...and hope Linda and the kids are well. :lmao: :lmao: 

  Rob...I was thinking of the sillouette also.  Im only using a shutter of about 6 to 8 seconds...so I might try to walk across the front next time, and see if it will pick up a "ghost" image. 

 Thanks again all.


----------



## kelox (Jan 12, 2006)

Chiller, I love this shot. It has that spooky old movie look to it. Great job.


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> Rob...I was thinking of the sillouette also. Im only using a shutter of about 6 to 8 seconds...so I might try to walk across the front next time, and see if it will pick up a "ghost" image.


A good technique is to run into the frame, freeze yourself still whilst holding a torch pointed at 45deg upwards at your face and flick it on and then run out of the frame again as this gives you a healthy ghostly glow! If you want to look kinda sick, stick a blue plastic gel (or just a blue plastic baggy) over the torch and you'll look like death!

I've done some quite adventurous torch lit night photos and you can get some cool effects.

Rob


----------



## anicole (Jan 12, 2006)

Chiller ... have you seen that Emily Rose movie?!?!  HELLO!  It looks like the scene where she runs into the hall and the demons get in!!

Nice, dude ... you set up a great one!  Can't wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## terri (Jan 12, 2006)

How cool!! :thumbup: You did a great job here. I like the shape the fog took in this image. Tha pattern in the door windows adds visual interest. Great stuff!

And may I state how fun it is to know someone who has their own fog machine? :mrgreen:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Kelox, Rob, anicole and terri.  
  Rob...Im thinking a longer shutter speed, but that idea of the light on the face sounds killer.  I can just imagine lighting this face up...:lmao: :lmao: 
  anicole....I really dug that movie.  Very cool.  I remember that part. :thumbup: 
 terri...these are the doors to my storage space...where I keep my Halloween stuff.    And I actually have 2 fog machines, and want to get a "pea souper" but they are waaayyyy out of my budget.  No a pea souper does not make pea soup. 

 Thanks again all.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 12, 2006)

Cool shot. To much time on your hands?

Eric


----------



## JTHphoto (Jan 12, 2006)

it looks good to me, nice effect from the fog machine, i can't wait to see your other tries!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

AIRIC said:
			
		

> Cool shot. To much time on your hands?
> 
> Eric


I know eh?  I get these visions and spend hours trying to get it right.  :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> it looks good to me, nice effect from the fog machine, i can't wait to see your other tries!!  :thumbup:



Thanks man... Im thinking of foggin up the house again tonight.


----------



## pursuer (Jan 12, 2006)

Awsome work! I don't know how I missed this thread. I love the fog it adds a really nice touch to the shot. The title really works as well, this shot gives me a kind of restricted labratory feel, if you know what I mean. :thumbup:

 I have been thinking about this and I think i might get some dry ice and place it on the molding above my door so the fog falls down in front of the door, Im not sure how this would work out but we will see. I found a place that sells the dry ice, I just have to call and get a price.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 12, 2006)

hey chiller, first off, gotta say, this looks cool just like it is....

but.... maybe YOU could silhoutte in the door?? if you have any long cloaks or long jackets..?? one door open and you kinda sideways thru the other...the back lighting might be really cool....maybe even red out your eyes or something??

try that and let me see it...even if you dont wanna share, i just get a pic in my head with it, and your long hair...killer shot...

that would give you something for the rays to shine around....( and us girls something to drool over????)  bet your red as a beet now, huh??


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 12, 2006)

Spooky.  I would love to have a fog machine.  I've thought of getting some dry ice.  This is a really great effect.


----------



## Becky (Jan 12, 2006)

This kicks ass Chiller.... nice one.


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks pursuer, Aprilraven, D Matt, and Becky.  

  pursuer....Ive got some other attempts Im gonna try.  Im gonna up the fog and the light...oh boy..cant wait to see my house.:lmao:   And add something to create a shadow.  
  Aprilraven...gotta dig that new avatar.   I would try to put my image in front of the door, but Im almost as tall as it, and would block out the windows.   I have thought about opening both doors enough to have the figure coming out of the bright room and fog.  
D Mat...WallyMart sells really cheap fog machines at Halloween that work fine.  I can just imagine the shots you would come up with. :thumbup: 

Thanks again every one.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 12, 2006)

i would like to see how that would look..open both doors and lets see...

we will tell ya if it doesnt work...


----------



## Chiller (Jan 12, 2006)

I just picked up two brand new 150 watt bulbs.  Gonna give it a shot , and see how it goes.  I will see what the fog looks like when I open the door.  Thanks April.


----------



## photo gal (Jan 12, 2006)

Sure glad I didn't miss this one!!...I do not even wanna tell you all the things I see in this...very ethereal..Dig it Chilley!


----------



## errant_star (Jan 12, 2006)

So cool Chiller!!!

Can't wait to see what else you come up with!! :thumbsup:


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 12, 2006)

I love this pic - it reminds me of the other night when I tried to heat up a frozen pizza and the instructions read, "Place directly on the rack for a crispier crust"!


----------



## Chiller (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks photo gal, Errant Star, and Weeping widow.  I appreciate your comments. 
Errant star...got a few ideas up my sleeve, but  I need props... 
Weeping widow...You crack me up . :lmao:


----------



## Mansi (Jan 13, 2006)

oh damn.. and this one is awesome too!
love it


----------



## Chiller (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank you Mansi.


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 13, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I know eh? I get these visions and spend hours trying to get it right.


 
Lordy, Lordy.  Visions? Voices?  (angry ones from behind the door)  Owns not one but TWO fog machines? And the winner of Scariest TPF'er!  Quite the mental image that conjures up.  Mwa-ha-haaaa


----------



## Calliope (Jan 13, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i had it all setup tonight...outside in the garage. used the van headlights and had Linda and the kids breathing from the opposite side for the fog effect....it's 10 degrees, i thought it was a good idea. after 30 mins of trying i noticed my fog had disappeared. i went to check it out and found them frozen. oh well, i'll round up some neighborhood kids tomorrow and try again


 
Now that I've finally defrosted, I can comment on this photo.  Cool effect!  In my warped mind, the dark spot in the fog looks like a "being" walking out of the door.  Of course, that could just be my mind playing tricks on me after being frozen for so long :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks so much Antarctican, and Calliope. 
  Antarctican...thinkin about grabbing a third fog machine too.  Ya never can have enough, especially when I may have to lend one to JonMikal
  Calliope....soo glad to see you are o.k.   You are not alone....I showed this to a buddy, and that was the first thing he saw.  He said.."did you know there is a figure coming out of the room"?   I did not pay much attention, cause I see these types of things all the time.:lmao: 

Thanks again.


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 13, 2006)

Chiller, what did you mean, "you see those things all the time"?:meh:  I stared and stared until my eyes hurt and the only thing I saw was some smoke.   

The road less traveled always has weeds.


----------

